# Dialer im Handy? 00393344009003



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2008)

Hallo

auf der Handy - Rechnung meiner Frau werden mehrere Verbindungen innerhalb von wenigen Minuten zu der Nummer 00393344009003 mit jeweils 1,50 € abgerechnet. Ich habe nach der Nummer gegoogelt und bin nur auf wenige ältere Forenbeiträge gestoßen, die sich damit beschäftigten, ob es sich um einen Dialer handelt, den man sich über einen SMS-T-Mobileservice von der Absendernummer 15000 einhandelt. Die Diskussion über diese Nummer wurde dann schließlich abgeschlossen, es handele sich um einen seriösen MMS-Kofigurationsservice, sobald man die SIM-Karte in ein neues Handy legt. Tatsächlich hat meine Frau ein neues Handy bekommen und diese SMS erhalten, die ich dann gelöscht habe. Kann Sie durch unbeabsichtigtes Ausführen die o.g. Nummer angewählt haben?

Weiß jemand, was hier passiert sein könnte?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2008)

*AW: Dialer im Handy? 00393344009003*

Ich habe auch seit Juni das Problem, daß ohne mein Zutun Verbindungen zu eben dieser Nummer aufgebaut werden !


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2008)

*AW: Dialer im Handy? 00393344009003*

Über diese (italienische) Nummer wird schon seit mindestens 2007 gerätselt,
 Es scheint ein internationales Problem  zu sein, da es Treffer in englisch, italienisch, spanisch  und  niederländisch gibt 
Vodafone estafador, ayuda
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/00393344009003


> On august 8th 2008, my phone by itself(I DIDN´T CALL) made 8 calls to that phone number, no idea what it is. The only thing I found ist that I´m not alone and it´s from Italy


http://www.gsmspain.com/foros/p4992665_Operadores-Vodafone_Vodafone-estafador-ayuda.html

Weitere Treffer gibt es für 3344009003 ( ohne  Vorwahl) aber eindeutig dieselbe Nummer 
http://www.tlcworld.it/forum/index.php?showtopic=1784
Rekening Orange klopt niet? - Telecomproviders - GoT
Problema invio sms TIM? - Yahoo! Answers
Antwort:


> guarda nel numero del centro servizi se c'è quello giusto
> 3344009003


Kann jemand italienisch?

Erklärungen hab ich leider auch keine finden können

PS: es handelt anscheinend um eine italienische Handy(Mobilfunk)nummer
http://www.billiger-telefonieren.de/tarife/nummer.php3?num=00393344009003


> Gespräch zur Rufnummer 003933-44009003 [Italien (Mobilfunk)


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2008)

*AW: Dialer im Handy? 00393344009003*

Ein Treffer scheint eine Erklärung für die Nummer zu liefern.
 Leider reicht auch mein italienisch dafür nicht aus 

Dati WAP-GPRS-MMS - ..::Il Portale del Lago di Lecco::..


> Dati WAP-GPRS-MMS
> ....
> Procedura Manuale
> ......
> ...



TIM ist wohl ein italienischer Mobilfunkbetreiber.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2009)

*AW: Dialer im Handy? 00393344009003*

Ich habe seid gestern das gleiche Problem mit diesen [.........]!!!
Ich hatte gerade bei meiner besten Freundin übernachtet und wor hatten kurz Hnadys getauscht für den Tag. Unsere SIM karten behielten wir aber.
Als mein Handy (das ja eig. ihr war nur mit meiner Karte) gegen 22:00 Uhr klingelte ging sie aus Gewohnheit dran weil sie den Tausch schon vergessen hatte eine Stimme meldete sich die auf deutsch etwas wie :" Verbindung wieder hergetellt!" oder so sagte und dann kam die SMS von meinem tel. anbieter dass ich mit meinem GUthaben im minubereich wäre...das geht leider bei meinem Handy vertrag und wenn ich ins minus gehe muss ich immer 5€ extra zahlen, das ist sehr ärgerlich!!!
Das komische kommt aber ert jetzt: zur gleichen zeit wie ich erhielten auch die eltern meiner besten freundin so einen Anruf und ihr Guthaben wurde auch abgezogen sie befanden sich da am selben Ort wie ich!!! 
Ich habe jetzt Angst mein Handy wieder einzuschalten... was passiert dann??? Haben die Leute immer zugriff auf mein Handy, auch wenn ich gar nicht dran gehe wenn sei anrufen?!
Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll...!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2009)

*AW: Dialer im Handy? 00393344009003*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ein Treffer scheint eine Erklärung für die Nummer zu liefern.
> Leider reicht auch mein italienisch dafür nicht aus
> 
> Dati WAP-GPRS-MMS - ..::Il Portale del Lago di Lecco::..
> ...



Il portale del Lago di Lecco ist doch ein Fluss in Italien oder?! Ich denke schon, denn ich kann ganz gut italienisch...!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2009)

*AW: Dialer im Handy? 00393344009003*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Über diese (italienische) Nummer wird schon seit mindestens 2007 gerätselt,
> Es scheint ein internationales Problem  zu sein, da es Treffer in englisch, italienisch, spanisch  und  niederländisch gibt
> Vodafone estafador, ayuda
> http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/00393344009003
> ...



Das italieniche heißt so viel wie: blick in die Service-Center-Nummer falls es die richtige ist


----------



## Sirius (29 März 2009)

*AW: Dialer im Handy? 00393344009003*

Die Nummer 00393344009003 stammt von einer italienischen Kurzmitteilungszentrale für den SMS-Versand (innerhalb) Italiens.

Das Handy ist falsch (vor)konfiguriert. Eigentlich gehört dort die Nummer des eigenen Netzbetreibers hin.

Eine falsche Konfiguration kann sich ergeben, wenn das Handy ein Import aus Italien ist oder wenn Italien als Standardland eingestellt ist und eine entsprechende Vorkonfiguration enthält.
Durch den Wechsel der SIM-Karte wird das Handy auf seinen Anfangszustand zurückgestellt, sodass automatisch die Nummer der italienischen Versandzentrale eingesetzt wird.


Diese Macke kenne ich z.B. von einem Samsung-Handy, das ursprünglich für den polnischen Markt gebaut und als billiger Import bei Amazon verkauft wurde. Nach einem Wechsel der SIM-Karte stellt sich das Handy automatisch auf ein polnisches Mobilfunknetz um (SMS-Versandzentrale, Mobilbox usw.) ...


----------



## Matthias Kraus RAZR V3 (17 August 2009)

*AW: Dialer im Handy? 00393344009003*

Hallo Sirius, wie behebt man denn das Problem? Ich habe ein Mororola Razr V3

Danke,

MK
 [ edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2009)

*AW: Dialer im Handy? 00393344009003*

Hallo,
habe das selbe Problem!!!
Habe ein italienisches Handy, in dem ich immer in Italien eine italienische Handykarte reinmache und es in Deutschland bisher nicht benutzt hatte. Jetzt habe ich in Deutschland eine d2-Karte reingemacht und plötzlich sind auf der rechnung 13 mal 1.- € wegen dieser Nummer drauf. ich schicke aber nie SMS weg.
Mein Handy Motorola Razor V3.
Was kann ich machen?
Micha


----------



## Vera (28 September 2010)

*AW: Dialer im Handy? 00393344009003*

Hallo,

Ich habe auch das gleiche Problem mit dieser italienischen (00393344009003) Nr. auf meiner Handyrechnung! Seit dem ich dieses bei Ebay ersteigerte Motorola razr v3 benutzte hatte ich diese unerklärlichen Abbuchungen!

Hat jemand eine Idee oder kann mir einer dabei helfen? 

Polizei soweit ich weiß kann oder will nicht helfen, denn es geht über die Deutschen Grenzen hinaus.:cry:


----------



## Sirius (28 September 2010)

*AW: Dialer im Handy? 00393344009003*

Hast du die letzte Seite nicht gelesen? Da steht doch, wem die Nummer gehört und was es damit auf sich hat. Die SMS werden über einen italienischen Mobilfunkanbieter verschickt, der dafür eine Auslandsgebühr verlangt.

Nicht die Polizei, sondern Google ist dein Freund und Helfer: Let me google that for you

Dort findet sich als erster Treffer eine Liste der Kurzmitteilungszentralen der deutschen Mobilfunkanbieter. 

http://www.telespiegel.de/html/sms-kurzmitteilungszentralen.html

Die Rufnummer der Kurzmitteilungszentrale des eigenen Mobilfunkanbieters muss man in das Handy eintragen...


----------

